# Low plant reccomendation and Gravel vac Q



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi

I have a 10 gallon tank. I have a good light, flourite substrate. I run the light about 12hrs a day. Everything, fish and plants are doing well. Most of my plants ( I am not sure of names) are leafy types, medium to tall height. I am looking for some low plants or moss to fill in a bit. Any suggestions? Bear in mind I am new to plants. 

In a related question, I see some tanks that are covered in plants. How do these people gravel vac or do they not?
Thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

What type of light is it specfically? The good thing is with a 10g, you throw out the WPG rule. But, you still need a good spectrum bulb to grow the foreground plants.

With that said, you can grow any mosses and most foregrounds. Some like Dwarf Hairgrass, Dwarf Sags, Downoi, C. Parva to name a few.

HC (Dwarf Baby Tears) is another option, but with Flourite as your substrate, you're gonna have a whale of a time planting that.

If you run CO2 and dose fertilizers, you might even be able to pull off UG, Marsilea quadrifolia (four leaf clover) and Suesswassertang.


As for gravel vac....very rare. Most of the time when people do it, they only hit the spots that are available. I will only do it when my TDS readings get high.


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

The bulb is one which the fish dealer sold me for plants. I want to say it was called flora something. It was specifically for plants.

So if you are unable to vacuum due to plants, is this ok for the tank generally?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, you will be fine. The main exception to this is if you have shrimp in the tank and the TDS (Total Dissolved Solids) level gets to be too high. Then you will have look at moving things around to do a vac.


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you. I just have fish.


----------

